# 4 hour jam, Burlington Legion, Oct 23



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

as a way to combine the GC community's love of jamming, desire to hang out, and the need for a closer meeting point, I've decided to sponsor an epic jam of jams with my new pickups and guitar picks' company www.tonedripper.com (more on this in the dealer section coming soon ). Taking place in the members lounge at the legion same day as the guitar show, *Oct 23 from 4-8 pm. *

We're looking for pre-determined combinations of players (groups of three to five total) to come or and jam. There will be as back line - a 1950's Ludwig kit - Markbass 350 2x10" amp, PA, lighting, indoor fireworks and sword and chainsaw tossing across the stage.

We thought of a game of "pin the tail on the donkey". We change that to (given the presence of chainsaws) "cut the neck off that copy" - basically it's a chainsaw toss to chop the neck off a counterfeit or copy guitar. 

We'll have frank zappa's extra octave Bosendorfer grand piano, and Led Zeppelin's jet from the 1970's. Free joy rides for all.

There will be product demos from invited reps from the upstairs guitar show, drop in jammers, and set times for invited guests and bands.

The whole event will be multi track recorded. We will have a preference for experimental music, and original music. Cover songs are tolerated with the exception of mustang SALLY. %h(*&

Players will not have the option of bringing their own amps or effects. These will be provided for by Moratto amp shop.

Drums provided by Www.walopus.com

All jammers will be asked to play a min of one song with one of the Tone Dripper guitars.

We won't be in a rush. We'll not be worried about what will people say if we .... Blabla.... Yada yada....

If you are coming from far, I would be glad to try and accommodate any player or groups for your 15-25 min set. Pro bassist and drummer will be there. We encourage all who come to invite your bassist and drummer along.

The multitrack recording will be made available free of charge. 

More to come. Pm me if you're coming. Tell me what v-picks you want to buy/try. Discounts at the show from tone Dripper for tele and Strat sets.

Enough for now. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

This sounds awesome, Sean. 

I'll try to be there to watch/listen/strip.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Aw man this sounds like a blast and i gotta miss it!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Burlington is quite a ways...but ya never know.

I tried the tonedripper link and a blank page came up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> I tried the tonedripper link and a blank page came up.





sambonee said:


> www.tonedripper.com (more on this in the dealer section coming soon ).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Burlington/Hamilton Guitar Show October 23rd, 2016 - 23/10/2016

Evensi - Events for me

The above links will save looking for the original thread (for location, etc)...it is getting quite buried.

Congrats on organizing this event Sean!

Looking forward to hearing more (pun is intended) about Tone Dripper products.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

great man,for getting this together....! sent from bc


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks gents. 


Tone Dripper site will be up before the show. 

More info to follow.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wish I could get there! I'm also interested in the products!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Well folks. Looking like its gonna be a grand slam. I've got a number of bands interested in coming to perform a 20 Min set. We've also got full multitrack recording for the whole show!! There will be all the tone Dripper sets available to try the day of the show : 4 Strat sets and 2 tele sets. Perhaps even our signature humbuckers.

Here are some sound clips to wet the whistle. 

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftonedripper%2Fsets%2Ftone-dripper-strat-and-tele-sets


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Any GC members planning on attending? (either the show or the jam... or both).


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2016)

@greco 
I'm considering it.

@sambonee 
I see that you edited the jam down from 7 hrs.
Just curious, what are these Tone Dripper guitars?
Any details/pics?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

We're releasing the tone Dripper pickups at the show. New kid on the scene. They're up to par with the big boys IMO

The site will be selling pickups and picks for the time being. 

The jam has been repositioned throughout the day to accommodate the guitar show's explicit request. Looks like there's going to be a full house upstairs. 

The jam we're running will be a blast. I home to see some riff wrath usual suspects out. 

Cheers


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Sounds fun! I'm also interested in the products... 
Wishing you folks have a blast from my home in Montreal.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

greco said:


> Any GC members planning on attending? (either the show or the jam... or both).


I might be. I'll know for sure closer to the date.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The more the merrier.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

@greco I will be trying hard to make it.

I'm hoping to pull aside a couple of Moratto amps and give them a whirl. He's just built something that I'm interested in...

Hey Sean - is Steve going?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Moratto will have a table. And will be fixing deals out for people ordering custom builds. 

We'll have two Moratto amps on stage s he's found the backbone for the show/jam.

We want a few bands to come and get a good live recording done. Toronto bands should be considering this.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

ah, too bad I will not be in town....otherwise would go!

have fun


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

So here is a post re-post as per a request;

Greco was asking about the pickups. 


I'm trying to respect the forum rules about dealers but the new owners haven't responded to my application.

Retail for all 4 Strat sets and both tele sets are:
Msrp: $179.99
Street $129.99
Show. - less than street.

If our humbuckers arrive, then we'll be taking preorders. Around $195USD PER SET
One signature set to start off.




No show no go. And we've only got 17 sets left since our private soft kickoff.

Sorry if this should have been elsewhere. Greco-bro asked.

Also sound clips are at tone Dripper (search soundcloud)


And I've got about 12+ people coming to the jam in addition to the host band (me and the chain gang!!).

Our style of music is called
*Slow-Motion Breakdancing Music *
*First single - Frog Strol*

*


https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fmabatish-7-frog-strol
*


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

We've got a good number of bands signed up to come and do a 20min set with the tone Dripper demo guitars!! 

Gonna be a vintage 50's Ludwig kit, 6 hand picked Amps to choose from.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

hi, i'll be there with a friend. was wondering how we could jump in and rip on stage for a bit?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Excellent. Great idea. The more the merrier. I'll pm you.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

So i talked to rob (drummer guy) and the wife is dragging me to wonderland for the day but i'll be popping in on the way home. We didnt get a chance to jam but I told him if we get up ill just just have to improvise. If i get up it'll be cool but if I dont no big deal. Is the event licensed? It is at the legion after all


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Too bad I didn't know sooner. I would of come for sure.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Had planned to go today but as luck would have it today's the only day my band can get together to practice. Have fun to all who go!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2016)

I have a jam myself as well.
Someone take pics of all the eye candy, please?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I was planning to go this whole time, but completely forgot the wife works every other sunday. Not the biggest hurdle, but my son is sick, so it's check and mate.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I fell asleep on the ride home from wonderland. The kid who missed his nap was also asleep so the wife kept driving. Hope it was a good launch for you Sean. Sorry I couldn't make it. Look forward to hearing how it went.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Double.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Sold 180 guitar picks. I was amazed at the response. As were the "test subjects". 

The three things that stopped people in their tracks were:

- the pick has such a grip to your fingers, that when you open them, the pick sticks to one of them and just hangs there for 25+ seconds. Doesn't even fall!! ("Never drop your pick again!!" )

- Given that we had so many models to choose from, people could compare, we sold out of 3-4 models by half way. The tone differences between picks was a huge selling feature.

- we had people come back and tell us they while trying other guitars they continued to be amazed at how v-picks helped their speed and tone. 

Show attendees had special pricing. Greatly discounted from retail. One "lurker" was discovered and I told him that he qualified for a free pick. Don't know if he actually got it as people were literally swarming. 

PICKUPS

I though that the pickups were going to sell in modest numbers. Well the v-picks were a better price point for people to make a simple decision therefor the pickups didn't sell. Not for lack thereof but because the picks had a bigger "curb appeal". 

Deal from the show was $20 off the retail of $130. So extended to you all is this price for a limited time. Shipping extra $15. We have 6 tele sets and 11 Strat sets.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds like you got some good product exposure. 

How did the jam go?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Jam was fun. Lacked promotion. Lots to learn from. The sound was amazing. Really. Vintage gear with tone Dripper pickups.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I would probably have gone if I'd known about it. Easy trip from where I live. 

Reason I say probably is that I can't remember if I had to work that Sunday or not - that's how it is when yer self employed...lol


----------

